# Summer help? Couple issues



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Hi all! My standard boy Otis is 11 mos old now and our temps here in northern CA have been perfect! Sunny and 75 lately but he's already hot  and we will be well over 100 soon enough....I have an appt for a groom Sunday and need ideas for a short summer clip.....I LOVE poodle ears and I don't want to loose those and I'm thinking maybe really short but not sure what length? With long ears, topknot and Pom poms ( does that have a name lol) but would love to see some ideas if anyone has time to post any pics of their babies  also does anyone on here make snoods? Lol those long gorgeous poodle ears I love are always in the food ugh wondering if anyone has them to use while they eat and where they may have purchased them from..... Thank so much!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

A bikini or miami trim has the topknot bracelets and long ears (same cut different name, most say miami I find).
Usually you do the body in a 5 or 7 blade then scissor the long parts.
Internet pics


















Some people will just use a scrunchie to hold the ears back during eating,


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

That's it! Thank you for clarifying lol I am hoping to keep him pretty short so maybe I will ask for a #7. Is this an acceptable boy cut? He won't be embarrassed ? I never thought of using a scrunchie for his ears but that just might work! Thank you for the tip. With a #7 blade and a proper Miami clip there would not be a noticeable bib etc correct? Only the face and feet would be shorter than the body?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Certainly it works well for a boy.
There isn't any bib in a miami trim. It's all short except the tail, bracelets, topknot, and ears. Yes, only the face, feet, base of tail would be shorter.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't recall where exactly you're located, but we've already begun the dog shows in Vallejo, so it's worth looking things up at infodog.com to see when and where shows will be. You can get a snood there. If you're closer to Sac and Vallejo is too far, I guess just watch for larger all-breed shows in the area and/or in Dixon and Roseville. There may be vendors at trials held in Dixon sometimes--I've not been so am not sure. Got my snood in Vallejo at a show a few years ago, and plan to get another this year.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gets to 112 here and 90% humidity. Grace has her ears fluffy. I use an antifungial weekly in hot times. No 7 over body and No 10 for muzzle and backside. She will run and chase the ball with this on a hot day but preferes a swim.
Eric


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I keep Buck in a sporting clip all year, slightly longer on the body than a Miami and no bracelets. He looks plenty Poodley with longer topknot, ears and tail, and it is the best clip for a busy black guy in a hot climate. I bought a snood from a Greyhound site, but you could easily make one from a t-shirt sleeve.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I have Jasper (10 months) in my version of a Miami. I did his body with a 7 (super short!), face and feet with a 10, left his ears and tail as they were (maybe 1.5 to 2 inches long), and then had a friend scissor his bracelets to maintain their length (same length as tail/ears)

I thought I'd lose the bracelets after a few days, but it's not too much of a hassle to keep them clean and brushed, so they're staying for now. I think they add some elegance to him


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also was going to suggest a Miami or if you think that is too girlie looking skip the bracelet and just keep you boy short all over with a nice headfall and fluffy tail. My Javelin is about the same age as your pup. I am thinking he will be short all over once it is hot here, which doesn't seem like it will be happening any time soon (yesterday started in 50s but when I got home last night deck was coated in ice and when I let boys out early I saw snow flakes!).


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

We keep Flynn in a short clip but not super short. I used a 



 all over his body. I also trimmed his topknot a little with scissors and then used a #10 on his face.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got Blue in an HCC right now and Jazz in a Miami, but I'm looking at a knee replacement in the next couple of months, so they'll have to be clipped short. My husband is a saint, but even he shouldn't be expected to keep up with poodle coat care in addition to wife care.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for all the great info! At the risk of sounding really dumb lol can someone clarify for me when you say #7 on body and #10 face etc is that referring to a blade, a guard, a comb? Just so I sound slightly more knowledgable when I discuss with my groomer lol I think that is what I will ask for with long fluffy ears, tail and bracelets.....I'm excited to see how he will look!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes they are referring to blade. The higher the number the shorter the cut.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I had my last standard boy in a miami once, but I personally felt it was too girly. My boy Draco now is pretty short in the summer. I like the low maintenance of it, and think his body type handles and wears this cut well.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Oh what a handsome boy! Is that a German Clip? He looks very masculine for sure and I am worried about it being girly as well but I am just not ready to give up my long fluffy ears yet and I am hoping he will still look boyish enough lol fingers crossed


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Draco!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Me too! I love Draco's hair cut...so masculine, sophisticated, no-frills....just love it. You an really see his shape well too. I have my boys in a similar clip but keep the legs slightly longer/messier...the wind blown look. lol. That's my excuse for not doing a smash-up job.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Oh what a handsome boy! Is that a German Clip?


Its a "Im making stuff up as I go along" clip.  I think I did a 5F on the body, a 3F on the legs and blended them in. Probably one of those blades on the ears, scissored the head, and a guard comb on the tail. 30F blade on the f/f/t.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Its a "Im making stuff up as I go along" clip.  I think I did a 5F on the body, a 3F on the legs and blended them in. Probably one of those blades on the ears, scissored the head, and a guard comb on the tail. 30F blade on the f/f/t.


Just means you have an outrageously good looking poodle


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I just did this dog today. 5f on body with scissored legs, puppy ears (rounded around the ear leather but not shaved), pom tail. It's a nice hair cut, quite flattering (I find it looks more flattering in real life than in pictures). You can do the legs shorter if the upkeep is too much.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I had my last standard boy in a miami once, but I personally felt it was too girly. My boy Draco now is pretty short in the summer. I like the low maintenance of it, and think his body type handles and wears this cut well.


Nice boy and cut! The nice thing about standards I have found compared to toys or minis is that they tend to look regal and elegant even in short trims. My mini poo (who's an oversized toy) doesn't look tall elegant and regal in a short cut, he just looks boring and silly.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I had my last standard boy in a miami once, but I personally felt it was too girly. My boy Draco now is pretty short in the summer. I like the low maintenance of it, and think his body type handles and wears this cut well.


Elegant, masculine short summer clip. Draco is a handsome handsome boy!

VQ


----------

